# 41yrs diagnosed with natural killers on 4th round of IVF



## CJK74 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Ladies, 

I was just wondering if anyone has been in the same boat as my self and had a positive out come?

I have diagnosed with Natural Killers. 

1st round IVF ICSI 7eggs EC .. 6 Fertilised. ET x2 day3. x1 6cell & x1 7cell BFN 
2nd round IVF ICSI 12eggs EC.. 10 fertilised. x5 Blast. x2 ET grade AA. x3 frozen. BFP  .. 
MC 9weeks  
Diagnosed with Natural killers 
Started on steroids and intralipids 
3rd round FT x2 grade AB & BB .. BFN  

Now started my 4th round. I'm on the short protocol. During the scans, it looked like I had 6-7 good size follicles, one or two small ones.
On EC they only managed to get 4 eggs. I was crushed! Saturday morning got a call from my embryologist, two eggs had started to deteriorate, so only 2 fertilised. I was just devastated.
I didn't think they would even survive the weekend ...BUT THEY DID!!! I have never been so shocked.
They transferred both of them on Monday (day3). Both embryos looked really good, both 8 cells, no fragmentation, so trying to stay as positive as I can on my 2WW.

I'm just wondering if anyone over 40 has had any success stories with steroids & intralipids having natural killers and such a low number of eggs.

The 2WW is just torturous


----------



## Rabbit100 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Karincorrina

I can't help directly, my situation was a little different, I have high NK cells too and after a mix of infertility and recurrent miscarriage had a successful pregnancy at the age of 39 with Intrallipids and immune meds.  My mix of meds was slightly different to you I had no steroids and had clexane, cyclogest, aspirin & high dose folic acid too, most women have the steroids though.  Having not had any responses on this over 40 board may be worth posting your question on the immune issues board you may find others that have been in your shoes.

Good luck
Rx


----------



## CJK74 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hiya Rabbit100

Thanks so much for your reply. I was starting to worry no one was going to reply. 

I'm new to this site so will repost it on the immune board.  

That's great news you eventually had a successful pregnancy. I'm starting to think it will never happen to me. 
I too am on Clexane, cyclogest & gestone injections but don't know about the high dose of folic acid. I'm just taking the recommended daily amount. It might be a bit late for me now though. We find on on Friday if it worked, but due to finances, it's going to be our last round. 
Just praying for a positive result lol  

Thanks again 
K x


----------



## Rabbit100 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Karinacorrina

I'm so sorry that no one has appeared on the other board to help, when I was trying for my son and on there regularly it was a very active board with lots of advice, it seems much quieter now, maybe because agate (the lady who is in charge of that board) doesn't seem to be around right now.

It sounds like you are on all the right meds though, it wouldn't be too late to start higher dose folic acid if you wanted too.  I'm on 5mg prescribed but you can get something called Solgar Folate 800 mcg from places like Amazon which would be a higher amount than you are on now.

Fingers crossed that this 2ww passes quickly and that you get a bfp at the end of it
Good luck
Rx


----------



## CJK74 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hiya Rabbit100 

Hope you're well. I was starting to worry as no one has replied with any success stories lol 

Thanks for the info on Solgar, I'll check that out. 

I have booked my test on Thursday, can't wait till Friday, so not much longer to wait now.... I've Got no symptoms at all and dreading another BFN as this is our last round, we can't afford another go. I'm just constantly trawling the net looking for any kind of hope, it rediculos really haha 

How are you getting on? Xxx


----------



## Rabbit100 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Karinacorrina 


Not long to wait now best thing you can do is try and stay positive, you've got 2 good embryos inside you now you're having the immune meds so doing everything that you can to make this work out and it can.  In terms of not feeling pregnant at this stage most women won't. I've had 6 previous pregnancies now and feeling pregnant didn't start until circa 6-7 weeks (even with my son). So no obvious signs doesn't mean anything either way yet.

I don't think the lack of current success stories is anything to read into, I'm sure I've seen some in the past, while trying for my son it gave me hope and kept me positive that it could happen for me too despite my age.  I think unfortunately once someone is done with their ttc journey they are likely to not log in to this website unless/until they are ready to try again, but at our age unless moving onto donor eggs they may not be trying again now so once they've had the successful pregnancy they won't be on here to respond to your post.

I'm good thanks I'm currently 5 weeks pregnant so moved from the 2ww limbo to the next stage of limbo waiting firstly for that first early scan which when I'll be 7 weeks and then the next limbo after that is to get to 9 weeks for me to relax a little and believe this might be okay! So it's a series of 2ww's! And I'm not too far ahead of you.

Let me know how you get on, on Thursday 
Keeping fingers crossed
Rx


----------



## Bax (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi Karinna - I wasn't in exactly the same position as you with NKC, but on my second IVF I got "only" 4 eggs and "only" 2 went on to fertilize...and then I got a BFP!  It only takes one and there is hope...Good Luck tomorrow!! x


----------

